# Tank tops for rhinestones similar to Guess brand



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a customer requesting a rhinestone design on a tank top. He wants the quality and style of the shirt to be similar to the Guess brand. They are a nice soft and stretchy longer length tank. I'm only familiar with American Apparel and Bella. Does anyone have a better suggestion? Thanks for any help.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Try EZ017 from One Stop. It is sooooo soft and I love it.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks irish...I checked out their website...onestopapparel.net but can't find the EZ017.

I also forgot to mention...I'm needing a woman's tank. My customer is male buying for his wife.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

My bad....it is onestopinc.com.....found it! EZ017 Thanks those look great!!


----------

